# teichwasser milchig



## josef2 (13. Juni 2011)

Hallo Leute,

bin der josef und bin neu im hobby gartenteich also total grün hinter den Ohren.

hab mir eine teichschale besorgt inhalt 250 liter wollte mal erst schauen ob ich spass dran haben werde um später einen größeren zu ausheben.

also schale gesetzt sauerstoffpflanze geholt ein unterwasserfilter 1500liter/h bei besatzung und 3 goldis und 1 schunbunkin 8(habe die fische erst 18 tage später geholt weil ich warten sollte)

hatte die tage tetra pond algo free und waterbalance gekippt und stelle fest dass das Wasser trüb ist was soll ich machen?

danke


----------



## scholzi (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: teichwasser milchig*

Hi Josef und erstmal :willkommen im Forum!
von wem wurdest du denn da beraten....


> um später einen größeren zu ausheben.


Dann hoffen wir mal, dass du bald den Spaten findest.....
Zum wohle deiner Fische und auch der Rest wird sicher besser laufen!!!


----------



## josef2 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: teichwasser milchig*

also war hier am ort beim fachhändler gartenteich und co er sagte dauert in der regel drei wochen bis die biologie des wasser angepasst hat. also ein größerer wird bestimmt herkommen aber wieviel größer weiss ich noch nicht.

was kann ich tun damit das wasser klar bleibt?


----------



## Doc (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: teichwasser milchig*

Nunja ... da gibt es viele Möglichkeiten.

Pflanzen ... viele Pflanzen ... oder eine gute mechanische Lösung. Und, da Du das eh hören wirst: Finger weg von Chemie ... das hilft nur kurzfristig und kostet unnötig Geld.
Unterwasserfilter 1500liter/h? Was ist denn das für ein Filter? Und welche Pumpe?
Wenn die Pumpe 1500 Liter / h macht, ist das ein wenig zuviel für die Liter Anzahl im Becken


----------



## S.Reiner (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: teichwasser milchig*

Hallo und:Willkommen2 bin ja auch für Experimente aber Scholzi hat RECHT es hilft nur GRABEN und das gleich reichlich  250 Liter


----------



## josef2 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: teichwasser milchig*

danke zusammen

also soll ich den teich vergrößer?
unterwasserfilter mit pumpe und wasserspiel um sauerstoff zu fördern im wasser sagte der gute mann. marke pontec ponduett 3000.
ich weiss von der leistung her schon zuviel dachte willst später den teich vergrößern also schonmal vordenken  chemie hab schon reingeschmissen schlimm?
und wie viele pflanzen soll ich nehmen? hab ein 13 topf voll beplanzt?

Gruß
Josef


----------



## Zermalmer (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: teichwasser milchig*

Hallo Josef,
Der Art Deines schreibens entnehme ich, dass Du Dir nicht wirklich sicher bist ob Du 'klein' oder 'groß' willst.

"Klein" heisst: kaum oder kein Fischbesatz (bzw. nur geeignete)
"Groß" heisst: Im Rahmen Deiner Möglichkeiten (Platz und Finanziell) ein Optimum zu finden.

Pflanzen gibt es im Prinzip nie genug... 

Aber nochmal zurück zu Deinen zweifeln....

Es ist einfach entscheidend was Du (bzw. Du in Verbindung mit Deiner Familie) willst...
Dann ist ausserdem entscheidend was für ein Platz vorhanden ist...
Und dann sind wir bei der Umsetzung... wenn Du für etwas mit mehr als 250 Liter planst, dann musst Du dich auch irgendwie festlegen... (500,1000,5000, 10000 oder gar mehr) nur dann können Dir gute Vorschläge gemacht werden.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: teichwasser milchig*

Hallo Josef,
erst einmal :willkommen hier bei uns.


> also schale gesetzt sauerstoffpflanze geholt ein unterwasserfilter 1500liter/h bei besatzung und 3 goldis und 1 schunbunkin 8(habe die fische erst 18 tage später geholt weil ich warten sollte)
> 
> hatte die tage tetra pond algo free und waterbalance gekippt und stelle fest dass das Wasser trüb ist was soll ich machen?


Also 250 Liter und Fische das geht ja mal gar nicht.
Vergrößere am besten schnell und schaue dass Du auf eine vernünftige Größe kommst.
Ich rate Dir einen Folienteich, da bist du viel flexibler von der Größe und Form.
Ein Teich von den Ausmaßen 3 x4 m und 1 m Tiefe ist bereits mit 30 m² Folie machbar.
Und kostet Dir ca. 150 €.
Wenn Du den richtigen Fischbesatz und auch genügend Unterwasserpflanzen hast, dann kannst Du dir auch den Filter sparen.
Du solltest Dir erst einmal im klaren sein, was Du willst.
Viele machen am Anfang den Fehler einfach eine kleine Schale kaufen - Fische rein -
Filter rein - Chemikalien rein - dann kommt die Ernüchterung.
Und bitte keine Teichmittelchen in den Teich kippen, die Helfen in der Regel nur dem
Verkäufer bei seinem Umsatz.
Lies Dich erst einmal in aller Ruhe durch die Materie und unser Basiswissen durch.
LG Markus


----------



## josef2 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: teichwasser milchig*

250 liter sollten ja als einstieg dienen aber leider bin ich halt bißchen überfordert (wusste ja nicht dass ein kleiner teich viel aufwendiger ist). 
mein garten ist sehr klein 15 zu 8 meter da kann ich leider nicht mehr viel für den teich opfern also es wird ein 1000 liter teich werden ob schale oder folie weiss ich noch nicht.

meine in meinem kleinen teich ist das wasser immernoch trüb und wenn ich die filteranlage laufen lasse schäumt es ist es normal?


----------



## Klausile (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: teichwasser milchig*

Hallo Josef,
ich gehe mal davon aus, das du das Algenmittel überdosiert hast.
Die Algenmittel schäumen, riechen auch immer etwas seifig - kenn ich vom Pool.
Also lass blos die Finger von dem Zeug.
Ich rate dir zu einem Wasserwechsel.
Und leg den Schlauch nicht so weit weg. Sobald es wärmer wird, wird sich dein Miniteich
extrem erwärmen - was gar nicht gut für die Fische ist.
Also Ärmel hochkrempeln und loslegen - 1000 L sind schon mal viel besser als das was du jetzt hast.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Ares (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: teichwasser milchig*

Hallo Josef,

ein Mini-Teich mit 250 Liter Volumen ist leider für Goldfische absolut ungeeignet. Warum, das kannst Du >HIER< lesen. 
Darum mein Rat: verschenke die Fische möglichst schnell, bevor es ihnen richtig warm wird und Du nur noch eine Fischsuppe hast. Und dann überlege Dir, ob Du tatsächlich Fische möchtest, oder ob Dir ein schön angelegter Mini-Teich - der auch zum Biotop von freiwillig eingewanderten Tieren, wie __ Libellen, Fröschen u. a. werden kann - ausreicht. Dementsprechend groß sollte Dein Teich dann auch werden. 
Grundsätzlich gilt: Je kleiner der Teich, desdo größer der Aufwand was Pflege, Technik usw. betrifft. 

Wie Du siehst, hier im Forum bekommst Du jede Menge Info rund um den Teich . Viel Spaß beim lesen.

Gruß

Sandra


----------



## josef2 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: teichwasser milchig*

Hallo ihr Lieben,

erstmal vielen vielen DANK für die Hilfestellungen die Ihr mir gemacht habt.


Auf Sandras Empfehlung hab ich Wasserwechsel vorgenommen und 50-70 Liter frisches 

Leitungswasser hinzugefügt. 
Hab dann im Anschluss ein Wassertest durchgeführt und folgende Werte haben sich ergeben:

Nitrate: 0
Nitrite: 0
GH:17°
kH:17°
pH: 8.5

Ich denke mal an GH,kH und pH muss ich schrauben. Hab von tetra waterbalance mittel 

gegen ph und kh soll ich benutzen (würd ich nur im dringenden notfall machen wollen)?

Wie bekomme ich den GH Wert in Griff?

Gruß

Josef


----------

